# urgent help needed in selection of generator



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

vipin

I can't justify your choice other than in the same manner of your choice via calculation. In this regard you are spot on. Whatever regulations apply in your part of the world I can't comment but if you are using a BS standard as your installation guide you are fine. Why not call the Gen Co.They would be happy to clariy things for you. Especially in regard to local regs.

Frank


----------

